# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch Bình An (Sóc Trăng) - khu du lich Binh An

## thietht

Khu du lịch Bình An nằm bên quốc lộ 1A, tại số 71, phường 2, thành phố Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng. Khu du lịch Bình An với diện tích khoảng vài hécta là "bản sao" với quy mô nhỏ hơn công viên văn hoá Đầm Sen ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.


Đây là điểm có nhiều hoạt động, dịch vụ: vui chơi giải trí, nhà hàng ăn uống, biểu diễn sân khấu, lưu trú... Hệ thống cây xanh, hoa trái, bể bơi, ao cá, đu quay... được bố trí hợp lý, hài hoà, gần gũi với thiên nhiên vừa yên tĩnh nhưng vẫn sinh động. Khu du lịch có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu và sở thích của nhiều lứa tuổi, nhiều đối tượng.


Qua cổng, phía sau sân khấu ta có thể nhìn thấy một trái núi nhân tạo cao khoảng ba bốn chục mét, trên đỉnh là bức tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm khá lớn. Dưới chân núi là ao cá; cây cối được trồng rất tự nhiên; những lối mòn len lỏi giữa những tảng đá to, nhỏ khấp khểnh mô phỏng lối mòn trên núi đá. Dây leo đeo bám cây cối rậm rịt. Trong lòng quả núi là một khách sạn mini. Cạnh trái núi là một ngôi biệt thự hai tầng, mô tuýp kiến trúc kết hợp kiểu Nga - Trung Đông. Nơi đây có thể tổ chức lễ cưới, dạ tiệc, vũ hội...


Khu du lịch Bình An ra đời đã phá tan sự bình lặng vốn có của một thị xã mang đậm dấu ấn văn hoá Khmer ở một tỉnh miền Tây Nam Bộ.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Cần Thơ - Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng (5 ngày/4 đêm - giá 2.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Can Tho - Ca Mau - Bac Lieu - Soc Trang (5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 2.450.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

